# Looking for Training group/friends Raleigh, NC



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Just moved to Raleigh and looking to find the best places to train, explore, etc... I have a 2 year old Black GSD that's well trained but could be better and a 4 year old B&T GSD that could definitely use some training too. I miss the training with a buddy or group days. Let me know.


----------



## joann0213 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hello! I know this is an old thread but thought I'd take a chance. Did you ever find a place in our area with other GSD owners? I moved to Raleigh in October. I'm finding it strange that a lot of people do not want their pups to play with mine (I have 2). One even asked "is he safe to be around". I was so confused. I'm trying to find places to take them early mornings (before work) that I can run them and keep them socialized. I'm starting to see my oldest fall in to very old habits and need to nip it quick. Sadly, the pups in my apartment complex always walk away or take their dogs out of our (the apartment) dog park when we enter. :-( I would love to do Sunday pack walks too, if you know of others who do that. I do hope to hear from you or others.


----------

